
The best advice you'll ever get about building a startup - drm237
http://seattle20.sampasite.com/blog/The-best-advice-you-ll-ever-get.htm
======
pg
Better than I expected considering the title. It's negative advice, though: it
doesn't tell you what to do, just what not to do.

------
mixmax
I have done two startups, one successful and one misreable failure.

So Go ahead and ask :-)

~~~
fortes
How do you pick an idea (from the many) to follow?

How do you pick your team and hire?

(I've asked many people, always good to get another opinion)

~~~
mixmax
>How do you pick an idea (from the many) to follow?

Well to be totally honest, I just pick the one that I would most like to do
that is still doable... The important thing is to stick to it once you've
decided.

>How do you pick your team and hire?

I try to find people that I know, or people that I have heard of in some way.
That way I know a little bit about their track record. It is really really
hard though, and if I knew the perfect answer I would be writing best-sellimg
management books :-)

